# How do you get "it"?



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

.....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess it's assumed the girl has the confidence to talk and flirt when they go on about it being easy. SA obviously then makes it a lot more difficult for both sexes.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Go up to any guy and say, "Do you want to have sex?"

That simple.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

rymo said:


> Go up to any guy and say, "Do you want to have sex?"
> 
> That simple.


O_O Seriously? Wow, cool. And does that work in any context? Like in a grocery store? Or do you have to be in a bar?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

rymo said:


> Go up to any guy and say, "Do you want to have sex?"
> 
> That simple.


this, it really really is that simple for you gals


----------



## Racker (Dec 15, 2011)

Rymo hit the nail on the head, simply ask that and 99% of guys will say yes, chances of you ending up with something unwated is fairly higher, so as always. Don't be a fool wrap his tool.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

rymo said:


> Go up to any guy and say, "Do you want to have sex?"
> 
> That simple.


Pretty much this, but in a more subtle way. I see lots of women who are able to display that they are 'sexually available' to guys. And thats what '*it*' seems to boil down to. The women i see complaining about lack of men in their lives tend to be the ones find it difficult to display this sexual confidence.

Same thing goes for us shy guys towards women too.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


> Pretty much this, but in a more subtle way. I see lots of women who are able to display that they are 'sexually available' to guys. And thats what '*it*' seems to boil down to. The women i see complaining about lack of men in their lives tend to be the ones find it difficult to display this sexual confidence.
> 
> Same thing goes for us shy guys towards women too.


That's interesting. Is there a way to display that confidence without revealing all of my flesh? I dress conservatively. If I wagged my eyebrows, winked, bit my lip, nodded suggestively, and said "Nudge nudge, wink wink, eh, know what I mean?" would that do it?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> That's interesting. Is there a way to display that confidence without revealing all of my flesh? I dress conservatively. If I wagged my eyebrows, winked, bit my lip, nodded suggestively, and said "Nudge nudge, wink wink, eh, know what I mean?" would that do it?


No, they would probably just walk away. It's more about just smiling a lot and being flirty and physical. Laugh at their jokes and be almost over-interested in what they have to say. This will give them the confidence in turn to reciprocate the interest and things will just escalate from there.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

rymo said:


> No, they would probably just walk away. It's more about just smiling a lot and being flirty and physical. Laugh at their jokes and be almost over-interested in what they have to say. This will give them the confidence in turn to reciprocate the interest and things will just escalate from there.


Again, i agree with this. Its all about being confident in flirting. From my observations, girls can twiddle their hair, giggle, get touchy-feely and talk about things of a sexual nature with guys without feeling embarrassed. If you can be like this with guys, you are showing them that your sexually available.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

rymo said:


> No, they would probably just walk away. It's more about just smiling a lot and being flirty and physical. Laugh at their jokes and be almost over-interested in what they have to say. This will give them the confidence in turn to reciprocate the interest and things will just escalate from there.


Ugh, too much work. I'll just stick with the "wanna have sex?" line.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Racker said:


> *Rymo hit the nail on the head, simply ask that and 99% of guys will say yes*, chances of you ending up with something unwated is fairly higher, so as always. Don't be a fool wrap his tool.


I doubt it. Not all guys are willing, single, or unfaithful (if they're married or taken).


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> I doubt it. Not all guys are willing, single, or unfaithful.


You're right. Not *all* guys. 99% of them.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

rymo said:


> You're right. Not *all* guys. 99% of them.


That number seems a bit skewed.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

rymo said:


> You're right. Not *all* guys. 99% of them.


I think that's desperation talking.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> I think that's desperation talking.


I think you're way off with that assumption :b


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

rymo said:


> I think you're way off with that assumption :b


Fair enough, but keep in mind that the attractiveness of the woman approaching plays a fairly big role in whether or not the guy's interested. Having female reproductive organs isn't all it takes.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> Fair enough, but keep in mind that the attractiveness of the woman approaching plays a fairly big role in whether or not the guy's interested. Having female reproductive organs isn't all it takes.


Of course. 99% is clearly an exaggeration. The point is simply that *most* guys are constantly hungry for sex and will seize the opportunity to have it when they can.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is how you do it: Give me your number and I'll arrange the rest 8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

rymo said:


> Go up to any guy and say, "Do you want to have sex?"


Just for the benefit of everyone who is delusional. :afr
There are men in the world that will not sleep with every girl with a pulse.

It's not ''that easy'' at all. 
Or am I the only man left in the world with some self-respect.

I'm actually ashamed that a lot of ''men'' on this forum are that weak-willed that they would sleep with a girl who seriously asked that in a random location without getting to know them first. :roll But then again, they aren't my problem....and they probably don't see the bigger picture....too focused on the two bags of fun before their eyes.

Laughable.

thanks for understanding.
best regards,


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

NatureFellow said:


> Just for the benefit of everyone who is delusional. :afr
> There are men in the world that will not sleep with every girl with a pulse.
> 
> It's not ''that easy'' at all.
> ...


Just because people want to have sex doesn't mean we don't have self-respect. How does not having sex equate to self-respect? Oh yeah, it's because that's what society wants you to believe, my bad.

Go ahead and look in your pants. Yes, that is a penis you have. It does more than just urinate. fyi


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Just because people want to have sex doesn't mean we don't have self-respect. How does not having sex equate to self-respect? Oh yeah, it's because that's what society wants you to believe, my bad.
> 
> Go ahead and look in your pants. Yes, that is a penis you have. It does more than just urinate. fyi


I had a funny feeling some ''try hard'' would respond to my post. 
You obviously didn't read mine, so I won't take the time to read yours.

thanks for understanding.
''get good''
etc
etc


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> Just for the benefit of everyone who is delusional. :afr
> There are men in the world that will not sleep with every girl with a pulse.
> 
> It's not ''that easy'' at all.
> ...


I approve of this post...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't have sex with any girl that offered. I think most guys wouldn't either. Most of what I say anymore is sarcasm about this subject


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

NatureFellow said:


> Just for the benefit of everyone who is delusional. :afr
> There are men in the world that will not sleep with every girl with a pulse.
> 
> It's not ''that easy'' at all.
> ...


Please remove stick from butt.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> I had a funny feeling some ''try hard'' would respond to my post.
> You obviously didn't read mine, so I won't take the time to read yours.
> 
> thanks for understanding.
> ...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

At tha end of the dayyyyyyyyyyy, you can do whatever the **** you wanna dooooooooo!! just thought id say that


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

rymo said:


> Please remove stick from butt.


Agreed.

I used to be more like NatureFellow until I realized what was what. Men need sex, and most will **** anything that's available to them. When I was about 20, I too felt the need to feel some emotional connection to the person, but this was based on the feminine perspective. I've embraced my male brain since then and I'm kicking myself for not taking certain "opportunities" that were basically handed to me.

I say, **** all you can while you're young.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> If someone could explain, vaguely, how to get "it," I would be much obliged. Because, you know, someone mentioned that it's easy* to get for girls, and I would like to have that skill. O.O
> 
> *How can it be easy, I ask, when simply talking is difficult? ?_?


You know I wanted to do a long sketch like routine based around the misinterpretation of what you mean by "it". But I thought **** it and instead I jus wrote this.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

rymo said:


> Please remove stick from butt.





Rufus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I used to be more like NatureFellow until I realized what was what. Men need sex, and most will **** anything that's available to them. When I was about 20, I too felt the need to feel some emotional connection to the person, but this was based on the feminine perspective. I've embraced my male brain since then and I'm kicking myself for not taking certain "opportunities" that were basically handed to me.
> 
> I say, **** all you can while you're young.


Don't take this personally, but yous guys are kinda e-douchey. Well cept Rufus der, he migh be real douchey. Sorry. :blank :|   not that sorry.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

NatureFellow said:


> Just for the benefit of everyone who is delusional. :afr
> There are men in the world that will not sleep with every girl with a pulse.
> 
> It's not ''that easy'' at all.
> ...


One day, when puberty sets in, it will all make sense.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Rufus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I say, **** all you can while you're young.


Winner!


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

rymo said:


> Go up to any guy and say, "Do you want to have sex?"
> 
> That simple.


no thanks I already had it with someone much prettier than you


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

With all respect, I do not get the distinction between "douchey" and being a man wanting sex. Nor do I find the same for women.

I've even got to the point where I feel like if a man has enough emotional control over himself and is productive then his opportunity for sex is on the same level as a woman with offers... obviously, the man puts in more "work" for it but once was called work can transpire into "fun" if the guy is emotionally secure with the subject and the process.

Sex related to STDs is unhealthy, yes. Giving the idea to immature minds to "have sex with as many people as possible" is irresponsible and negligent from a protective stance. BUT... the idea that an adult to be "douchey" or "dirty, ****ty, etc" for wanting sex is an unfortunate byproduct of a paranoid society. I find myself more blunt with the words I choose related to sex because I do not think sex should be treated so taboo... women are labeled negative ways because they are doing something that comes natural and is beneficial for human survival.... it is a double standard... I am either extremely blunt about sex or I am sarcastic because either way I find it amusing how some people are still freaked out about it like i once was...i really don't want to be that way anymore...safe, yes, but taboo, no...


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

bobthebuilder said:


> One day, when puberty sets in, it will all make sense.


Nice self-own post there, a quick gander at my profile shows that I am clearly 20 years old and straight. I'm sorry that I'm not as weak willed as the rest of you are.

Your username mirrors your comedic sense IE child-level

:clap

It's called self control. 
Aquire it one day.
Before you catch something nasty from the next skank. :um

bring on the next try hard.
they must be lining up at this rate.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sex can be fulfilling to one person. For another person sex is a byproduct of something else like a deeper connection or "love". Both reasons are justified enough. Sex is sex and to have it one way or the other is justified by itself.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

NatureFellow said:


> Nice self-own post there, a quick gander at my profile shows that I am clearly 20 years old and straight. I'm sorry that I'm not as weak willed as the rest of you are.
> 
> Your username mirrors your comedic sense IE child-level
> 
> ...


On the contrary, you know how much self-control it has taken me to GET sex? lol

If sex was so out there for people then why are so many SA'ers virgins? People can have self control either way.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

NatureFellow said:


> Just for the benefit of everyone who is delusional. :afr
> There are men in the world that will not sleep with every girl with a pulse.
> 
> It's not ''that easy'' at all.
> ...


seems like a classical rationalization defense mechanism here...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> On the contrary, you know how much self-control it has taken me to GET sex? lol
> 
> *If sex was so out there for people then why are so many SA'ers virgins?* People can have self control either way.


As you say in your blogs, it takes some social skills to create such opportunities to gain what you want (in this case, sex). Doesn't matter whether you're initiating or being initiated, you still have to talk to people properly and speak up for what you want, which is what a lot of SA'ers have a tough time doing.

Self-control is only voluntary, and the type of "control" differs for everyone. I'd prefer not to sleep with someone I don't know that well.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I have been called many things, and I shan't feel guilt to say that I want sex simply for the sake of sex. Has nothing to do with self-control. Keep in mind, I'm six years older than NatureFellow and once had somewhat similar attitudes (except that I wouldn't have made such an inanely condescending post), but have greatly matured since. P.s. it's degrading, particularly to women, to use the word "skank." How is that for respect?

It's funny, because from my perspective, NatureFellow's post was a bit douchey, and asking for a challenge.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Sex can be fulfilling to one person. For another person sex is a byproduct of something else like a deeper connection or "love". Both reasons are justified enough. Sex is sex and to have it one way or the other is justified by itself.


I actually think by a step by step logic i can prove you wrong. But it wont change your mind. Thats the only downside. you see people don't argue to find the truth, they argue to justify what they believe. makes everything very difficult to talk about.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I was jus messin. Really I was responding to your comment word choice the "feminine perspective" and embracing your "male brain". I jus don't think you can chalk up an entire way of thinking, even about sex, as just male and female brains. It just sounds :b silly. There is a lot more going on than that mon frere.

Aaaannnddd



Rufus said:


> It's funny, because from my perspective, NatureFellow's post was a bit douchey, and asking for a challenge.


Oh no doubt what could be more douchey than



NatureFellow said:


> I'm sorry that I'm not as weak willed as the rest of you are.
> 
> Your username mirrors your comedic sense IE child-level


It's condescending and of poor taste, ironically reflecting his own "child-level" approach to argument. But I'd like to think that inside that child a man is growing up. And he needs guidance. He already has a firm sense of morality. (Or something.) Now he needs lessons in etiquette.  (look now I'm doing it, shame on me)

But seriously, the lot of you are oversimplifying an argument that doesn't even relate to the main subject. To some extent you are arguing gender roles, power politics, genetics, and morality which is a completely different topic. And what wit relativity yous all are totally wrong anyhows. So dare.  O course dat don't leave much for us to talk about now do it?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

PLarry said:


> I actually think by a step by step logic i can prove you wrong. But it wont change your mind. Thats the only downside. you see people don't argue to find the truth, they argue to justify what they believe. makes everything very difficult to talk about.


I'm open to debate. The only catch is, you cannot possibly prove anyone wrong if you are arguing about something intrinsically subjective. So to to cut a long debate short, your opinion is wrong! :b


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm not offended 

I was giving my perspective as someone who was brought up in a very feminist household with an absent gay father, so I adopted more feminine ways of thinking as a result, which I found were at conflict with my inborn masculinity. I don't chalk up entire ways of thinking as male and female; instead I generalize. Most people are a mix of both. It's interesting to see the direction gender is heading, because I do think they are merging ever more with evolution.

So actually I was thinking in abstract terms, not absolutes.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

Rufus said:


> I'm open to debate. The only catch is, you cannot possibly prove anyone wrong if you are arguing about something intrinsically subjective. So to to cut a long debate short, your opinion is wrong! :b


Actually yes, yes I can. My argumentative attempt would aim to prove your own worldview/belief system is in contradiction with itself, voiding your argument and value system.

I'd start by defining what you value in your effort and why you value it and then eventually draw a line that shows what you're doing, or what you believe you're doing, is actually defeating other parts of the thing you think you believe in, your grander worldview. Once I've destabilized you we'd step into some nihilism where I would deconstruct any notion of value you have placed in any structure. And finally we would end up deciding that everything is pointless and there is no purpose to life. But hey since we're already here we might as well carry on doing what we were doing anyway.

I hope you learned something from this. :b

(thats rather arrogant. I should end with a joke instead)

So a guy walks into a bar and says "ow". 

(meh, its not much better)


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

PLarry said:


> Actually yes, yes I can. My argumentative attempt would aim to prove your own worldview/belief system is in contradiction with itself, voiding your argument and value system.
> 
> I'd start by defining what you value in your effort and why you value it and then eventually draw a line that shows what you're doing, or what you believe you're doing, is actually defeating other parts of the thing you think you believe in, your grander worldview. Once I've destabilized you we'd step into some nihilism where I would deconstruct any notion of value you have placed in any structure. And finally we would end up deciding that everything is pointless and there is no purpose to life. But hey since we're already here we might as well carry on doing what we were doing anyway.
> 
> ...


What an argument...I don't know about you guys but I'm convinced! You win 

Wait what are we talking about again?


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh the (im)morality of sex. Run for your lives! What if instead of sex, she asked for a hug. Would you people get your panties in a knot over it too? "OMG if you give her a hug you have no self-respectssssss! Shame on youzzz!"


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

rymo said:


> Go up to any guy and say, "Do you want to have sex?"
> That simple.


Yeah, that's all most women would have to do to get some interest. A good-looking woman who asked that would be rushed off at Flash speed by the guy before she changes her mind. If they're not that great looking, it might not work, but at the very least they will get the guy ruminating on the possibility, and if she gives him her number, he might take her up on the offer after he's had time to think it through. You never know.

If a guy were to do the same thing, he'd be more likely to find himself in a jail cell than a bedroom. However, Jimmy Kimmel tried it on "The Man Show" years ago (I don't believe the clip is online) and, I guess because he had a microphone, he didn't get arrested or assaulted.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

PLarry said:


> Actually yes, yes I can. My argumentative attempt would aim to prove your own worldview/belief system is in contradiction with itself, voiding your argument and value system.
> 
> I'd start by defining what you value in your effort and why you value it and then eventually draw a line that shows what you're doing, or what you believe you're doing, is actually defeating other parts of the thing you think you believe in, your grander worldview. Once I've destabilized you we'd step into some nihilism where I would deconstruct any notion of value you have placed in any structure. And finally we would end up deciding that everything is pointless and there is no purpose to life. But hey since we're already here we might as well carry on doing what we were doing anyway.
> 
> ...


Okay, what do you think I value in my effort to **** as many as possible before death? Did you consider that once you've reduced the argument to its base you are left with nothing but feelings, and since feeling is impossible to define, it is irrational, thereby producing an invalid argument?


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Okay, what do you think I value in my effort to **** as many as possible before death? Did you consider that once you've reduced the argument to its base you are left with nothing but feelings, and since feeling is impossible to define, it is irrational, thereby producing an invalid argument?


No no no no, that's terrible logic. You missed my point entirely. Let me start over.

My argumentative attempt would aim to prove your own worldview/belief system is in contradiction with itself, voiding your argument and value system.

I'd start by defining what you value in your effort and why you value it and then eventually draw a line that shows what you're doing, or what you believe you're doing, is actually defeating other parts of the thing you think you believe in, your grander worldview. Once I've destabilized you we'd step into some nihilism where I would deconstruct any notion of value you have placed in any structure. And finally we would end up deciding that everything is pointless and there is no purpose to life. But hey since we're already here we might as well carry on doing what we were doing anyway.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

rymo said:


> What an argument...I don't know about you guys but I'm convinced! You win
> 
> Wait what are we talking about again?


I'm glad somebody gets it. I was beginning to worry.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

NatureFellow said:


> Just for the benefit of everyone who is delusional. :afr
> There are men in the world that will not sleep with every girl with a pulse.
> 
> It's not ''that easy'' at all.
> ...


Totally with you on that. I have been asked straight to my face to have sex 3 times already, and I politely declined. Not every man is a mindless **** with no self-respect. It seems like everyone on this forum is of the mentality that women can just get it any time they want, and all men are desperate losers. Neither is true.

To answer the original question, if you just wanna get laid, NSA, I'm sure everyone's "just go ask" would work, you know, in a bar or something like that where a lot of the people there are just scoping. Also online is idiotproof. But if you actually want a loving relationship, there's no quick-fix simple answer. It's a combination of being yourself, having an open mind, and a little bit of luck. Like all good things, it takes time. Hope this helps.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Be direct. Most guys will respond. We aren't very good at reading signals.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I got what you meant the first time. Now, to break it all down to see if you've won. If you do so, you get to have my validation of you.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It depends on how much value you are to others, if they deem you fit enough for them to accept "it".


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay you guys, never mind. I have a girlfriend now, so "it's" gonna happen like...tomorrow.  Booyaaaaah!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Okay you guys, never mind. I have a girlfriend now, so "it's" gonna happen like...tomorrow.  Booyaaaaah!


I approve of this girl on girl relationship.
Would like to add that I just farted and it smells like the poo of a rotting cayote. :no


----------

